# Caddo Lake Crappie Guide?



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Anyone know of a guide that can put my dad and I on some Crappie in Caddo Lake? My dad was born and lived in Southern Arkansas as a child and young adult. I believe he wants this to experience old times. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Elturbobug (Sep 9, 2012)

I was looking for a Crappie guide in July last year at Caddo. It was late in the season but locals were reporting full limits in well known summer haunts.

I googled and soon realized most of the internet presence pointed to Johnson Ranch Marina on the river. 

I was never able to hook up with "The Guide" so I went another way.

Google the name and get in contact with them. If you are going to be there in peak season I'm sure there will be more guides available.

Be sure to stop in for a meal or three at the Shady Glade Cafe and visit the Weevil Farm to show your support for the Giant Salvinia eradication effort.

Rob

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Have you checked on TFF/Crappie forum?



Zeitgeist said:


> Anyone know of a guide that can put my dad and I on some Crappie in Caddo Lake? My dad was born and lived in Southern Arkansas as a child and young adult. I believe he wants this to experience old times. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> Have you checked on TFF/Crappie forum?


No, will do.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> No, will do.





Elturbobug said:


> I was looking for a Crappie guide in July last year at Caddo. It was late in the season but locals were reporting full limits in well known summer haunts.
> 
> I googled and soon realized most of the internet presence pointed to Johnson Ranch Marina on the river.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I searched but couldn't find any guide recommendations. I did see a couple of threads about Caddo in the last year but they did not mention guides.


----------



## Elturbobug (Sep 9, 2012)

Here are two links I had saved from last year.

I'll warn you that I have not fleshed these out. Meaning that the flood in 2016 put a lot of folks out of business so these links may be dead ends now.

http://www.caddolaketoursandguides.com/fishing/

http://www.caddoguideservice.com/fishing.html

Rob


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Contact one of the Caddo Lake fisherman on TFF. I'm sure they will be happy to recommend one to you. They are pretty helpful..as long as you don't ask for their personal "honey hole". LOL 1Fisher77316


----------



## Ole Seahuntress (Jun 7, 2018)

Caddo Lake Crappie fishing is wonderful. The guides out of Johnson Ranch are Mr. Henry and his son Peanut. Such a peaceful place, it doesn't get much better. Caddo Lake is like going back in time. Happy Fishing.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Has anyone in the last year been to Caddo Lake?


----------

